# Meyers E47 Question/ Power Drain ?



## 1976 Ranger (Nov 13, 2003)

Alright heres my problem. I have a meyers E47 on my 76 F250 4x4 . It has a 360 Fe motor and C6 trans. The other day when i was plowing everything worked great, tonight doing some cleanup at work i noticed that my lights would dim and the blower would slow down when raising plow. My gauge would also show 14.5 volts charging and when raising plow it would drop to 10 volts. The alternator has been upgraded from a 65 amp to a 100 amp alternator, and i run a 1000 cca amp battery. Is the motor starting to go ? causing such a drain . Like i said it didnt do it the other day. But i didnt have my lights on though.

Thanks
David


----------



## intimidator (Jun 5, 2001)

I experienced the same thing on my old plow truck, had dual batteries, 110 amp alternator, everything done right. Finally the pump motor quit, installed a new motor, and never had any more problems after that. You could hook up an ammeter and check draw at the motor. I don't know the specs., but I wouldn't think it'd draw more than 50- 100 amps, but you'd probably want to do some research on that, I could be high on those figures.


----------



## General Grounds (Jan 11, 2001)

:bluebounc ranger, i had the same peoblem last year, turned out i had some bad connections, go through all electrical connections and clean them and put so dielectrical grease on them. also make sure your grounds are clean and tight, corrosion is a mother and cause a ton of problems. tony


----------



## SnowLane (Jan 22, 2003)

As long as you plow in 4WL you will eliminate the battery drain problem.


----------



## djg0770 (Dec 16, 2003)

The E47 motor draws 230amp according to specs I've seen. There's an upgrade to the E60 motor which uses a different pump (called the E57). The E60 motor draws 150 amp according to the specs.


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

Disassemble and clean all power connections and grounds. Use emery cloth and wire brushes. Make sure each connection is shinny and clean. High resistance in any connection will cause increased amperage draw. I have used both E-47 and E-60 pumps for years and we find the problem you are describing is usually caused by a connection with high resistance. If all connections are good and battery and alternator are up to snuff, it is possible that you have a bad pump motor.


----------



## 1976 Ranger (Nov 13, 2003)

*Meyers Power drain update and question*

Well i checked all my connections. There good thank god , since i just replaced them all. Any how i changed the Motor and now it only draws 90 amps compared to the old one that drew 150 amps. The old motor was filled with crude i also found one of the brush wires worn through. Now it works much better. But when i took the motor off it turns out the previous owner broke a couple of the bolts off, and then tried to retap them and went at an angle. Yes it was fun trying to install the new motor. 
On another note whats involved with the E57 conversion that i hear about. Does it replace the whole motor base also, sounds like it may be a good option to invest in.

David


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i plow my lots with parking lights only and a strobe
that fixed the problem
john


----------



## EJK2352 (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Meyers Power drain update and question*



> _Originally posted by 1976 Ranger _
> *Well i checked all my connections. There good thank god , since i just replaced them all. Any how i changed the Motor and now it only draws 90 amps compared to the old one that drew 150 amps. The old motor was filled with crude i also found one of the brush wires worn through. Now it works much better. But when i took the motor off it turns out the previous owner broke a couple of the bolts off, and then tried to retap them and went at an angle. Yes it was fun trying to install the new motor.
> On another note whats involved with the E57 conversion that i hear about. Does it replace the whole motor base also, sounds like it may be a good option to invest in.
> 
> David *


I did the E-57 upgrade to an E-47 last year. It's an easy to do conversion. You remove the old pump and motor and replace w/ the new larger pump and E-60 size motor. There are just a few bolts to remove, a couple of o-rings to replace and the electric hook-up. You will have to add a longer ground wire since the new ground wire bolts directly to the motor instead of the back of the pump. The new motor/pump is alot faster (almost as fast as an E-60) and draws alot less current from the battery. If you do alot of plowing it is well worth the $300 investment.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I put a tractor / utility light on the front of one my trucks and just ran markers and the strobe. It works really well. Even my F250 with duel batteries and 100 amp charging has power issues. You figure: Low speed, running the pump, lights,heater,radio,phone charger you are pulling BIG TIME amps. Headlights are 14 amps just to light them not even counting the rest of lights. A 100 amp alternator puts out about maybe 40 amps at an idle if you are lucky. Have Autozone test if you don't believe me.
No wonder truck's panting when I park it after a 20 hour adventure.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

well glad that you found your problem, if you take an actual reading as to the normal amp draw on a truck used for plowing you will see that it takes anywhere from 12 amps to 70 amps just to keep the truck running (depending on the vehicle) with my jeep my total vehicle draw is 45 amps (all lights, heater,wipers, cb,cb amp,code3 lightbar, vehicle ignition exc) I now run dual 160 amp alternators and two 1100 cca optima batterys, the lights dont even flicker now when I hit the e-47, the alts can put out 80 amps each at idle so 150ish there..... ahh the joys of massive power 

I bet I could weld with them alternators


----------

